# Pregnant cat not eating



## Donna1973 (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone any ideas how to tempt my pregnant cats appetite. Bit of background info - she is 10months old, rescued and already pregnant when I got her. Vet was useless and told me she was due about 3 weeks ago and didn't know how to use the ultrasound machine either and she still has not had her kittens. She is healthy, kittens very active, been eating like a horse but today she has stopped and won't eat anything, but is still drinking water and kitten milk. Weirdly her ears are a lot warmer than the rest of her and also when I put my hands on her belly, where the kittens are is a lot warmer than anywhere else on her body. I have bo experience of a pregnant cat, so any ideas on when she might be due or how to get her appetite back would be helpful.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cats often don't eat much at the end of their pregnancy, but they make up for it once kittens are born and a few days old. If they eat the placentas they don't eat much for a day or two after deliver. Sounds to me like you might have kittens fairly soon.


----------



## Donna1973 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate the info, I'm new to this so I'm just worrying a bit and need to get a new vet lol.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What part are you worried about? the labour?


----------



## Donna1973 (Apr 23, 2017)

Not so much the labour, just making sure I'm doing everything right for her. I think I am more anxious than when I had my own children lol. Forums like this really help though as the advice is great.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, no need to sit and worry, just ask.
There are so many lovely members here who will help, including me.


----------



## Donna1973 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks, I appreciate it. Do you mind if I ask if it's normal that she sleeps so much. The last week she has been sleeping most of the day and night.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, perfectly normal.


----------



## Donna1973 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks again


----------

